# Need a reputable breeder of blue point Birmans



## EduCat (Feb 2, 2007)

I have fallen in love with a friend's blue point Birman cat and would like to explore the possibility of getting one. Does anyone know of a breeder that can be trusted? I am about to retire and will have plenty of time at home now to take good care of a kitten.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I would recommend visiting a few cat shows in your area. Talk to various breeders and see if they have anyone the can recommend for pet quality Birmans. The people who seriously show and breed their cats are not in it to make money, and most would probably be happy to tell you more about the breed and suggest breeders that you could get a kitten from.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good luck - and great choice of cat! I have a wonderful chocolate-point Birman and she's just the sweetest cat. :luv


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Nell - how does one find out about cat shows in Wisconsin?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

here's CFA:

http://www.cfainc.org/

and TICA

http://home.flash.net/%7Edebreed/calendar.htm


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

May I suggest that you contact all of your local animal shelters and say you'd like to adopt a blue point Birman cat? Shelters receive animals of every type and breed, all of them in need of good homes. You might also search the internet for a specific rescue league. So many "purebred" animals are created, sold, and eventually given up or abandoned. There's a rescue group for just about every type of cat or dog.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good point. I got Cinderella - with papers - from Craigslist. $0

PRICELESS!! :luv


----------

